# Vape king has something exciting coming



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/17)

We were offered an opportunity we could not refuse. 

We know we said we were not going to open anymore shops this year but 2 months in and that has changed. 

More details to follow soon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## PsyCLown (10/2/17)

Can't you give us a rough idea as to which area it might be in?


----------



## William Vermaak (10/2/17)

Those look like Pretoria keys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (10/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Those look like Pretoria keys



if they were pretoria keys they would have a this as a keyring

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (10/2/17)

Hahaha!

Way to go @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo ! I guess you guys just couldn't help yourselves hey?


----------



## Yagya (10/2/17)

deff look like cape town..


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/2/17)

With those white shoes in the picture - I bet its Pretoooooooooria!


----------



## MrDeedz (10/2/17)

is the black bead charm maybe a hint lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/17)

Its not a new area, the area it is in we have an existing shop in, however the center this is in is an opportunity we absolutely could not turn down  Pretoria and Cape Town will follow when the right opportunity shows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (10/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Its not a new area, the area it is in we have an existing shop in, however the center this is in is an opportunity we absolutely could not turn down  Pretoria and Cape Town will follow when the right opportunity shows



No love for Durban

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/17)

Shopfitters doing some measurements in the new space... Any guesses?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (23/2/17)

Looks like Monte Casino.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (23/2/17)

Yeah ,, minimal sunlight so probably indoors ,, and the "umbrella thingy" outside the door . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/17)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Times up!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Times up!!!!



Not yet  We will announce at 14:00

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not yet  We will announce at 14:00


Billions of blistering blue barnacles, but we've been so good and patient on this!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/17)

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Quakes (16/3/17)

Opening on same day as Vape Meet?! Ouch!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/17)

Quakes said:


> Opening on same day as Vape Meet?! Ouch!!!


We had no choice unfortunately we were given the date we had to open by Monte casino. That is why we are running the specials for the whole weekend. 

We also did speak to @Silver about it and he is fine with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/17)

Guys, we want you to go to the Vape meet. We will be attending too so if you want to do both, go to the Vape meet on Saturday and the store Sunday

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (16/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We had no choice unfortunately we were given the date we had to open by Monte casino. That is why we are running the specials for the whole weekend.
> 
> We also did speak to @Silver about it and he is fine with it


It's not a problem that it's on the same day, like you saying, it's the whole weekend, but the problem is our wallets!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We had no choice unfortunately we were given the date we had to open by Monte casino. That is why we are running the specials for the whole weekend.
> 
> We also did speak to @Silver about it and he is fine with it



Indeed, this was one of those situations where we would have loved to have had Vape King join us at the Vape Meet as a selling vendor. They havent missed one meet since inception. Anyway, it was not possible.

We did discuss this matter with VK beforehand to see how we could find a solution.
But we had to keep the Vape Meet date on that Saturday and they had to open on that date. One of those situations. So be it. There are no hard feelings whatsoever

We (as ECIGSSA) wish Vape King all the very best for their new shop and I will certainly try to pop in at some point to show support and have a vape with the VK team.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk



Nice one @Stroodlepuff , nice to see yous growing and good luck with the new store.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/17)

Thank you everyone


----------



## OneShotStott (19/3/17)

Is the VK at that shopping center just off Witkoppen closing to make way for this new venue?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/17)

OneShotStott said:


> Is the VK at that shopping center just off Witkoppen closing to make way for this new venue?



No it will stay open, we dont want our existing customers to suddenly have to pay for parking  This is just another option that will also be open later etc. It will be sort of a mini store in a sense focusing more on starter devices and all the liquids for people in the casino, we will have the full range but it is more to attract new customers from the casino.

When Monte casino approached us they told us their main goal is to get more people vaping as opposed to smoking in the casino so that is what we aim to do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## OneShotStott (19/3/17)

Well if they decide to start giving away a years worth of juice as the slot machine jackpot instead of the usual crappy scooters then I'll reserve a seat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (19/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No it will stay open, we dont want our existing customers to suddenly have to pay for parking  This is just another option that will also be open later etc. It will be sort of a mini store in a sense focusing more on starter devices and all the liquids for people in the casino, we will have the full range but it is more to attract new customers from the casino.
> 
> When Monte casino approached us they told us their main goal is to get more people vaping as opposed to smoking in the casino so that is what we aim to do.


The first vaper I ever saw was at Monte Casino... Remember seeing the dude walking into the gym chucking huge clouds. I'm not sure where I'm going with this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/3/17)

Stosta said:


> The first vaper I ever saw was at Monte Casino... Remember seeing the dude walking into the gym chucking huge clouds. I'm not sure where I'm going with this



Monte Casino... Gym ? Which Monte Casino is that @Stosta ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Stosta said:


> The first vaper I ever saw was at Monte Casino... Remember seeing the dude walking into the gym chucking huge clouds. I'm not sure where I'm going with this



Lol @Stosta - why was he going to gym while at the casino?
Practicing for the roulette spin or the one arm bandit pull? Hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Stosta - why was he going to gym while at the casino?
> Practicing for the roulette spin or the one arm bandit pull? Hehe



Your on form this morning @Silver 
Did you get a good nights rest...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Your on form this morning @Silver
> Did you get a good nights rest...



I am feeling quite strong this morning @Clouds4Days !
I feel like i could take on the Russian army
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> I am feeling quite strong this morning @Clouds4Days !
> I feel like i could take on the Russian army
> Lol



@Silver you feel you can "take on the Russian Army" - have you brushed shoulders with Chuck Norris recently ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (19/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Monte Casino... Gym ? Which Monte Casino is that @Stosta ?





Silver said:


> Lol @Stosta - why was he going to gym while at the casino?
> Practicing for the roulette spin or the one arm bandit pull? Hehe



Haha!

It might not have been a gym... Hell it might not have been Monte Casino, the whole of Gauteng is just one big mall to us Durban farmkids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

